# First Post toys and joys Excavator project



## Dee1 (Mar 24, 2013)

I joined this forum a month or so ago, and have learned much. I am not sure I am even qualified to post here 
I like to build wooden toys. I just finished the excavator, in the past I have built backhoe, grader, skiploader
but the excavator is the latest. I am now starting the lattice crane.
I am an old retired heavy equip operator. sorry to go on so long.

Dee


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice work. Post the projects in the Project area more poeple will see them.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Definitely post in projects. You and them fit right in.

Welcome to LumberJocks


----------



## Wholesaletoys (Apr 10, 2015)

Good work with wood,lovely.


----------



## hookfoot (Jan 23, 2013)

Looks good.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Try building the millennium falcon next and we will be BFFs.


----------



## MGTenn (May 7, 2015)

Wow - beautiful work!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Very nicely done on all your builds.
Man ain't toy building a ball.
I know these were done a while back but O so nice!!!


----------

